# Memorial Day



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope everyone has a pleasant and pensive Memorial Day. Let's not forget those that paid the ultimate price.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Amen @Movingshrub.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

With permission and grace from Taylor Larimore of the Bogleheads, one of my favorites of his Memorial Day postings:










Edited to add: Taylor sent me a PM with this correction of his post:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome guys, and @pennstater2005, glad you heard from the man himself!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

God bless all who serve and thank you to all who sacrificed ultimately for our freedom!


----------

